# 3.000 hippos for Alfry!



## Jana337

3.000 complimenti al nostro membro gentilissimo e velocissimo.

  Grazie dell'aiuto, Alfry.  




Jana
​


----------



## ILT

Congratulations Alfry!!!

 But more than that, *THANKS*!!!


----------



## MingRaymond

Thank you, Alfry. You help me a lot.


----------



## Whodunit

Many many congratulations to such a delightful milestone for such a gorgeous member! Please keep on helping me with Italian.


----------



## belén

Congratulations Alfry!! Hope our paths cross soon forum-wise!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Congrats, Alfry!    ::warm forera hug::


----------



## rom_itn

Congratulazioni Alfry!!! Sei stato grande!!Spero che continui così per sempre! 
Grazie
Rom


----------



## lsp

Dear Alfry, You are the epitome of the good of this forum (and many other places I suspect): witty, generous, diplomatic, tirelessly conscientious, patient, reliable... 

Just imagine ... this marvelous with a tempermental keyboard! 

I could go on, _anzi_ I should go on, but I know you're blushing already. And you are no doubt preparing a humble response - SAVE IT!

My most sincere thanks,
Lsp


----------



## Artrella

*     Per il mio amico Alfry che mi aiuta sempre....3000 ippo-baci!!!     *​
*Per te* 

*Guarda* *come balla l'ippo*


----------



## Eugin

*What a good dance you have found there, Artis!!! Great!!!! I want to see Alfry dancing like that!!!* 

Oh Yeah!!!  


Many congrats to our hippo friend!!! Thanks for your time and good-willing to help!!

Tanti auguri, salutti e buon giorno!!!


----------



## Phryne

*!!! FELICITAZIONE, ALFRY!!! *​


----------



## Like an Angel

*Congratulazioni Alfry, e tante grazie dell'auito!!!!  *


----------



## beatrizg

Congratulations to a good forero!


----------



## rob.returns

You are one DEmi-GOD!


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!!!


----------



## la grive solitaire

*H*I*P, H*I*P, H*O*O*R*A*Y, ALFRY!*​ 
* CONGRATULATIONS! * ​


----------



## DesertCat

I also appreciate your 3000+ quality posts, Alfry.  You are always so helpful.

Grazie mille


----------



## DDT

*MA SEI TROPPO IL MIGLIORE!!!*​
DDT


----------



## Alfry

Grazie a tutti, ragazzi.
this time I'm giving you my simplest, non-humble response (lsp, I've been struggling with myself for a while and the humble myself lost  ).

Let me only say that I'm happy, very happy, to share my ideas with you all.
It's a pleasure and a privilege.

So, thank you, thank you, thank you.

 
ciao


----------

